# Antique-Locks The Forum > Miscellaneous Question & Answer Forum >  Tann's Reliance Safe, more information please.

## Tony

Hello all.
I hope you don,t mind, I was hoping you could help me with my Query.
I am in Australia and have recently obtained a John Tann's reliance safe, It has the anchore style badging on the front of the door that looks to be manufactured from copper / brass with a seperate badge at the bottom front that indicates an address of origin at 11 Newgate St London and then a number "2". There is a large round mettle badge on the inside of the door repeating this information but without the anchore.
The serial number is embosed / engraved in the end of the top rectangular slid pin of which there are three, and is #16770.
I have seen a few John Tann's safes during my search on the internet, a distinct difference with my safe is that it is larger than those I have seen and does not have the "T" bar handle but two old fashioned brass door nob looking handles, one in the centre of the door that turns to unlatch the door and one that is close to the edge of the door and "fixed", I presume this is to make pulling the door open much easier.
I am interested in trying to find some history on this safe and an approximate age. 
I would appreciate any information / referrals you can give me.
Regards.
Tony

----------

